# Winamp - nächstes Lied bestimmen?



## Falky (2. September 2003)

Hi,
Ist es möglich in Winamp ein beliebiges Lied als nächstes Lied zu markieren?
Z.B. wenn ich Nach Lied 18 Lied 4 hören will und danach Lied 21049819 

Danke und Tschö


----------



## CrytopX (9. September 2003)

Leg dir am Besten eine Playlist an.
Die kannst du editieren wie du willst.

Tschö


----------



## since (19. September 2003)

Playlist sowieso naja und ansonsten kannste auch einfach den nächsten song mit einem einfachen klick, als nächsten song der gespielt werden soll, auswählen.

Das Forum hier ist echt gut geführt! REPSPEKT!


----------

